# EOS R6 has arrived!



## RickD (Sep 23, 2020)

I know most of the back order woes out there are for the R5, but I placed an order for an R6 three weeks ago here in Canada and was told it's on indefinite back order, with no expected date.

Just got a phone call from the store who told me it just arrived and is ready for collection. They said they only received one and I'm next on the list. I guess their central warehouse received a batch and sent them to different stores.

Looking forward to getting my new toy!


----------

